# Any silly hedgie habits?



## Narwhalhedgie (May 1, 2011)

I've had my 7 week old baby for about 3 days and me and him are alredy getting used to each other. e ets me pet his quills and face now and he LOVEs it!When I stroke his face he falls asleep and pops when I stop. but I had him in my fuzzy lined hoodiewhile on was on the internet and I looked inmy hood and he was flat on his back, paws in the air and face in the fur. : O it looked like he thought it was his mommy because hestayed there sleeping for 2 hours.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sounds precious!!! What a little sweetie!


----------



## Willowind (May 5, 2011)

Croquet really likes either my laundry detergent or my jeans. The first time I held him he bit my thigh three times. Silly boy! I think I need to wash some of his fleece strips and add some denim scraps to his condo...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi has developed 2 quirks:
1) He will grab his back foot with his front paw when he is eating mealies on his back.
2) He likes to sleep on my palm.

That is so adorable about your hog though ^_^


----------



## veneskya2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jovie will drool whenever I scratch her under the chin and when it feels really good she will sit on her butt with her back legs straight out :lol: 

Hedgehogs are awesome!


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

When curled in a ball in my hand she will curl her back paws around my hand like upside down 'L' s. She also will stick out her front right paw and when I touch it, her paw immediately drops like a lid on a box. It's really funny.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have no idea why, but about a week ago, Norman started doing something really weird (though I laugh every time I see it). He'll run on his wheel for however long he likes, then suddenly run off of it, over to the other side of the pen, around the PVC pipe, back to the other side of the pen, then back up on to the wheel and keeps running on there without missing a beat. :? It looks absurd.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

My mommy hedgie Leenka has this soft rubber spicky ball that she likes to bite and than fall over to her side like she is dead and kick at the ball once it is out of reach she will get back up and go and bite it agen and fall over agen :lol: :lol: The first time I witnessed this I thought that some thing was VERRY wrong!! but no it is just how she plays :lol: :lol:


----------

